# كورس عربى (SolidWorks CAM 2018)



## azpayda (20 ديسمبر 2017)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
من المعروف ان احدى اهم واقوى الإضافات لبرنامج (SolidWorks 2018) هي (CAM) وذلك بعد التعاون مع الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج (CamWorks) 
وسعياً منا لتقديم محتوي عربي يواكب أحدث البرامج يسرني ان أقدم اليكم أول كورس عربي في (SolidWorks CAM 2018) – (2.5 Axis milling & 3Axis milling) على قناتي على اليوتيوب على الربط التالي 
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjxZw_-4yUTTiavuO1WHuGA

والله ولي التوفيق


----------

